# redneck on lawnmower



## twistertail (Nov 15, 2007)

http://www.break.com/index/drunk-red...mower-dui.html

This is on of the funniest videos I've seen for a while.


----------



## linescum (Nov 15, 2007)

Nuff' said


----------



## richtee (Nov 15, 2007)

Now THERE'S a top notch rig! Is that you?


----------



## glued2it (Nov 15, 2007)

That was awsome! I think I know that dude!


----------



## twistertail (Nov 15, 2007)

I think it was Loyd Carr on the way to the game!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 15, 2007)

*Well, I understand that the fella had to be got off the hiway, but to pepper spray him? That was just plain dirty
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  It wasn't like he was gonna be a threat, doing what he was doing at the time. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## twistertail (Nov 15, 2007)

you're right big arm, the good thing is I bet the guy wont remember it.  Did you hear the part at the end, "my wife is gonna kick your a**".  Would like to see the wife!


----------



## navionjim (Nov 15, 2007)

The cop’s actions seemed unwarranted. The guy obviously needed to take a piss, if it were me I’d let him go ahead then bust him for it. He wasn’t in any physical condition to resist anyway. But spraying the dude with mace didn’t seem right, now he’s in pain and he’s bound to piss all over the back of the squad car too. Besides it looked like a rural road, so what if he was riding a lawn mower drunk? I didn’t see how he was really hurting anything to start with. One thing for sure, He obviously wasn’t in Texas if he were,…..he would have been tasered, and then shot.


----------



## flagriller (Nov 15, 2007)

The funniest line it it was at the end "I know my rights, my wife's goin' to kick your ***."


----------



## flagriller (Nov 15, 2007)

He's driving a motorized vehicle, so he can get a DUI. At least here in Florida, they even give DUI for driving golf carts under the influence.


----------



## stringcheese paul (Nov 15, 2007)

I saw redneck on lawn mower and I was thinking George Jones.


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 16, 2007)

twistertail, I have your money, leave my brother alone.


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Nov 16, 2007)

Is 'Assault w/ a Friendly Weapon' considered reasonable cause to warrant dowsing a person with pepper spray??...


----------



## dacdots (Nov 16, 2007)

Its a sad thing when a cop has to bother some guy on his lawnmower.Hell I drive mine around all the time and yes sometimes Ive been drinking.This country is going to hell!


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Nov 16, 2007)

Done gone, Dac...Done *GONE*!!...


----------



## rip (Nov 16, 2007)

Poor guy was probably just going after some BBQ to go with the beer.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 17, 2007)

That's hilarious! If he would have stayed in the ditch with his blade down and mowed his way to the store, he might have made it.


----------



## badss (Nov 17, 2007)

Funny as hell for us but dude on the mower was a hurtin unit I bet. I agree with most ...the cop could have pulled his keys and gave him a ride home and a good talkin to rather than sparying him and he more than likely got a DUI without a doubt. I mean....really....don't they have better things or bigger criminals to catch like maybe someone selling meth to a kid or busting a lab or a thief ? !


----------

